# First post in here!



## FuzzyRag (Jul 13, 2005)

That being said, I've been test driving a few 2008 altima coupes 2.5S w/ the 6MT. I think it's a sweet car, and the tranny is one of the best I've driven. Anyone else have any impressions?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I drove the 3.5 6sp coupe after the 2.5 6sp sedan and the 3.5 box was bad, very rough shift after the sweet 2.5 box.


----------

